# Soft stool that won't come out



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

I have been having severe sleeping problems. Am on Klonopin and Ambien. Lately I have been having soft stool that sits "up there" I can't push out.What does this mean? Poor muscle tone?


----------



## JDA (Feb 6, 2002)

Joan, I too get soft stool that causes incomplete evacuation...drives me nuts!!! I can wipe for hours. I used to think it was C now I classify it as D. I don't know if it is poor muscle tone or not though. If my BM's are harder I don't get the problem as bad. I've had some good results taking caltrate (calcium)the last few weeks...it firms up my BM's making evacuation easier. Hopefully someone will give you a better answer than mine.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2002)

I'm looking for some help with this too. My soft stools that won't come out cause a great amount of buring and pain because I also have a fissure.


----------



## metooo (Feb 26, 2002)

Joan,Could be something to do with your meds. Klonopin can be extremely constipating ... I have noticed that anything that slows me or my system down, causes more constipation and ultimately more pain ... meds are the worst cause for me.Did you have this problem before you were on these meds?


----------



## jennieb54143 (Jun 30, 2002)

i have the same problem as u all!


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2002)

I had this also until my system was "cleaned out" by a strong antibiotic (for other reasons). There was blood in my stool so the Dr. said that meant something (bacteria?) had been sitting in my system - could have been recent, but I think it was for years. I took acidophilus to replenish my good bacteria and have been doing very good for a year now - and was miserable for about 10 years.For those of you who want to try alternative medicine - I suggest seeing someone who practices Traditional Chinese Medicine. These digestive problems are a sign of a weak spleen (different from Western World spleen) and can be helped when your body is brought back into balance - accupuncture, etc. I've been to a wonderful chiropractor/accupuncturist/nutritionis in Minneapolis who I was very comfortable with. Check out this website - http://www.balfourhealing.com/treatment-ibs.html.


----------

